# Barspin Üben



## Dr4G0NfLy (15. Juni 2006)

Moinsen,

Hab da mal ne Frage, bin ungefähr 2 Wochen an nem Barspin dran und kriegs immer noch nicht besser hin bzw. ich pack mich hin -.- . Kan man das irgendwie üben? Irgendwie das feeling dafür bekommen ?


greetz, Ben


----------



## Benny133 (15. Juni 2006)

sattel klemmem...und die sufu benutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (15. Juni 2006)

jetzt wär geil wenn der thread geschlossen würde


----------



## gwathdraug (15. Juni 2006)

barspin mit sattelklemmen ist gay
deswegen versuch ich den erst garnicht
mich würde eher der ohne klemmen reizen.. schaut net so abgespackt aus... aber dafür brauch man mehr können


----------



## Benny133 (15. Juni 2006)

barspin mitm bmx ist sowieso gay also aufn boden...wenn dann bunny barspin oder barspin im sprung...nur eben am anfang...


----------



## Funghi (15. Juni 2006)

hm, bevors geclosed wird, schnell auch noch was schreiben...

*schreib*


----------



## UrbanJumper (15. Juni 2006)

...es wird aber nicht geclosed


----------



## AerO (15. Juni 2006)

noe. wirds nicht.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2006)

wird zeit, dass alöx wieder i-net hat...


----------



## Molox (16. Juni 2006)

barspins sind eh schwul und so


----------



## maenjual (16. Juni 2006)

einfach schmeissen wa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1ac (16. Juni 2006)

augenbzu und durch

übung amcht den meister mit der übung kommt das feeling


----------



## Dr4G0NfLy (16. Juni 2006)

Wie Sattelklemmen ? Oo


----------



## Molox (16. Juni 2006)

ja mit der sattelklemme klemmen geht immer...
mehr so


----------



## >>Bullet<< (16. Juni 2006)

nich alle sind so schlau und cool wie du über mir und wissen was sattel klemmen beduetet...



			
				Dr4G0NfLy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Sattelklemmen ? Oo



Sattel halt zwischen die Beine klemmen, so dass das Bike nich unter dir nach links oder rechts kippt.
Hoffe du verstehst das.


----------



## UrbanJumper (16. Juni 2006)

ach red doch nicht son stuss, molox hats doch bereits schon gesagt, ein fester sattel ist die vorraussetzung zur perfektion..


----------



## Molox (16. Juni 2006)

>>Bullet<< schrieb:
			
		

> nich alle sind so schlau und cool wie du über mir und wissen was sattel klemmen beduetet...



ja das stimmt
wo würden wir den dann auch hinkommen...
gar nicht auszudenken was da alles passieren würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>Bullet<< (17. Juni 2006)

labern hier eigentlich überall alle so viel sche_i_sse?
was isn mit dem forum passiert (bzw mit Dirt/Street und BMX Bereich)
dass z.b. urbanjumper und einige andere viel stuss (nich bös gemeint, aber is doch so, oder urbi?  ) redet ist ja allgemein bekannt, aber irgendwie versuchens alle deppen nachzumachen und genau so witzig zu sein, dabei isses langsam einfach nur noch dumm. es gibt hier keinen Thread mehr wo nich unnötiges Zeug geschrieben wird.

(urbi ^^  )


----------



## Molox (17. Juni 2006)

oh bitte


----------



## CDRacer (17. Juni 2006)

>>Bullet<< schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> (urbi ^^  )


----------



## UrbanJumper (17. Juni 2006)

naja bulli, schau dir mal an wieviel threads es nun schon in punkto barspin gibt, kaum zu glauben nicht wahr?
bmx und dirt & street bereich ist eh schon lange abgehagt für mich.


----------



## >>Bullet<< (17. Juni 2006)

trotzdem kann man da doch mal ernst bleiben ^^
naja macht wie ihr wollt
is immer wieder unterhaltsam hier zu lesen also macht weiter ^^


----------



## UrbanJumper (17. Juni 2006)

>>Bullet<< schrieb:
			
		

> trotzdem kann man da doch mal ernst bleiben ^^
> naja macht wie ihr wollt
> is immer wieder unterhaltsam hier zu lesen also macht weiter ^^


bischen widersprüchlich was?


----------



## >>Bullet<< (17. Juni 2006)

naja ich habs nach dem ersten satz da eingesehn und meine meinung geändert ^^


----------



## Spezial (17. Juni 2006)

>>Bullet<< schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich habs nach dem ersten satz da eingesehn und meine meinung geändert ^^


du änderst aber *sehr* schnell deine meinung...


----------



## >>Bullet<< (17. Juni 2006)

tolle erkenntnis haste da gemacht

aber nun wieder ontopic
wenn da überhaupt noch wer was zu sagen will


----------



## muesli-man (17. Juni 2006)

Servus! bin auch im mom am Barspin lernen!
Bin so angefangen:
Erst im fahren Sattel klemmen und VR hochziehen und natürlich den Lenker drehn. Das machste ´n paar mal und dann machste das Gleiche ohne bewusst den Sattel zuklemmen, also nur VR hochziehn und drehen.
Dadurch merkste dann, dass du irgendwann unbewusst den Sattel klemmst, geht von ganz allein!
Wenn das geht, suchste dir ne Jumpbox oder so.
Ich bin erst nur auf den Table gesprungen. Einfach rausspringen lassen (nich derbe ziehen) und nur auf das Drehen konzentrieren. Das mit dem Sattelklemmen kam bei mir dann von ganz allein.
Wenn das klappt, versuchste Stück für Stück mehr aus dem Absprung raus zu ziehen. 
Wenn das klappt, kannste den barspin auch im bunnyhop versuchen. 
Und wenn das dann auch klappt, haste den barspin raus!

Viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janski (21. Juni 2006)

das is ma ne nützliche anleitung, korrekt


----------

